# Monitor für Gaming und Office



## Meenzer123 (9. Mai 2017)

*Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lasse mich auch gerade von euren Kollegen aus dem PC Bereich zu einem PC beraten. Gleichzeitig würde ich gerne hier noch mal die Diskussion über einen Monitor starten.

Habe aktuell noch ein : Samsung LT24B300 ist mir klar, dass das kein Gaming Monitor ist. Da ich den PC auch als Office PC nutze benötige ich 2 Monitore. Nun meine Frage lieber ein guten Gaming Monitor und den vorhandenen (nur für Office) oder 2 neue (jedoch muss ich dann sicher abstriche machen, da 2 Gaming Monitore nicht ins Budgetpassen.

Mir würde der 2. auch erst mal für Office Aufgaben ausreichen (Word, Excel, Outlook zu 90%)

Befeuert wird das ganze mit einer GTX 1080Ti und manchmal mit meinem Lenovo Yoga (Businessline).

Ich habe schon mal so ein bisschen rausgehört, dass die Entscheidung zwischen 4k und WQHD fallen muss. Für was ist was besser geeignet und was ist zu empfehlen für Gaming. Für Office wird es relativ Rille sein. 

Ich würde die Diskussion nun einfach mal starten und mal sehen was kommt. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Meenzer123 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Keiner ein Tipp ?


----------



## Rwk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Möchtest du eine möglichst hohe Auflösung erreichen, dann 4K.
Möchtest du möglichst flüssiges Gameplay sehen, dann lieber WQHD@144Hz, vielleicht noch mit G-Sync.
Wieviel Geld hast du zur Verfügung ?


----------



## Meenzer123 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Naja ich denke mal 700€ hätte ich schon würde natürlich gerne weniger ausgeben. Es muss aber Sinn machen.


----------



## Rwk (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Wenn du keine Bilder bearbeitest, mit Photoshop oder dergleichen...dann guck dir den Dell S2716DG mal an.
Und wenn du unbedingt 4K haben möchtest, dann wäre meine Empfehlung noch ein paar Monate zu warten, bis die ersten 144Hz Modelle auf den Markt kommen...auf 60Hz gedrosselt würde mir das persönlich keinen Spaß machen mit einer 1080Ti !


----------



## Meenzer123 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Super vielen Dank


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Weiß ja nicht was Du unter "Gaming" verstehst.

iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit dem kann man auch sehr gut zocken, es sei denn man ist ESL-Profil. Und dann haste zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Was hat das mit ESL Profi zu tun?


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Hab mir sagen lassen, das die 144hz vorziehen würden.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Man muss aber kein ESL Profi sein, um die Vorteile von 144Hz zu haben.
Gerade wenn man schnelle Spiele spielt, würde ich 144Hz immer 60Hz vorziehen.
Es gibt aber auch so nicht allzuviele Genres, in denen man garkeinen Vorteil von 144Hz hat.


----------



## Rwk (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Ist auch nicht immer ein Vorteil, für mich sieht es einfach schöner aus, so flüssig.
Das strahlt irgendwie High-End aus, Next Gen - imo !
Sogar Monkey Island macht mir mehr Spaß @ 144Hz.


----------



## J-Dredd (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

Ich habe gerade erst den Schritt von 30 auf 60 HZ gemacht  DA sehe ich nen Unterschied. Zu deiner Frage, als Beispiel, wie ich es vllt machen werde:

Ich kaufe mir bald ( wenn VEGA oder 1080 ti in mein Gehäuse einzieht) den LG Electronics 27UD58-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, und wenn in nem halben, oder einem Jahr vllt die ersten 144 HZ UHD Geräte auf den Markt kommen, kommt der LG wieder runter von meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch so nicht allzuviele Genres, in denen man garkeinen Vorteil von 144Hz hat.



Es gibt auch nicht so viele Spiele in denen man gar keinen Vorteil von 4K hat^^


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Office*

700€ für UHD und 144Hz kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 

Kommt auf viele Faktoren an. Was spielst du denn so? Bei schnellen Shootern und Rennspielen spielt es sich mit 144Hz angenehmer als mit "besserer" Grafik. Sofern man davon selbst was merkt. Ich bin der persönlichen Meinung, dass man mit 144Hz auch mehr auf fps als auf Grafik achten sollte, damit man 144Hz auch schon ausnutzen kann.

Spielst du mehr Rollen- und Stategiespiele etc sind die 144Hz nicht so wichtig und man könnte in bessere Grafik investieren.

Wenn du einer bist bei dem alles mit mindestens 100fps laufen muss, damit es für dich flüssig ist, dann bist du mit WQHD und 144Hz auf jeden Fall besser dran. Merkst du keinen Unterschied zwischen 60fps zu deutlich unter 60fps wäre eher UHD was für dich.

Auch wenn die Grafik immer möglichst aufs Maximum eingestellt werden soll, dann werden es bei UHD natürlich weniger fps als bei WQHD.

Ich komme mittlerweile nicht mehr klar, wenn bei Nutzung von mehr als einem Bildschirm die nicht gleich in Größe und Auflösung sind.



> Naja ich denke mal 700€ hätte ich schon würde natürlich gerne weniger ausgeben. Es muss aber Sinn machen.


Sind die 700€ jetzt für einen oder zwei? Wie viele Zoll? 21:9 format vielleicht?

Also, was ist dir wichtig?


----------

